# National Time Recorder Co Clocking In Machine From Rolls Royce Factory



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to post, but I've been looking at time recorders for a while now in a little local clock shop just down the road from my house and one has just come in to a different shop (general furniture - also just down the road) up for grabs in totally unmolested condition, complete with the rolls Royce asset number stamps on it. I have been told it is in full working order. I am thinking of throwing a couple of quid at it, (Â£200 to be precise) and I wondered if anyone had any knowledge of these things. A google search has just turned up the usual rubbish.

The woman in the shop recons she's had a lot of interest, but then again, i recon I look a bit like Brad Pitt if you know what I mean.

Any advice is greatfully recived as always.

Paul.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Seem to remember Paul -Silverhawk had one and maybe sold it on here? Try an rlt search


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine was a Gledhill-Brook Time Recorder.

http://www.thewatchf...er&fromsearch=1


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice one Silverhawk, and thanks for the speediness!! I did ran a search but couldn't find it.

Any specific questions I need to ask about it? winding, keys, etc etc?? I have no clue what so ever about these things, just thought it would look nice in my hallway, a good talking point and a little different from a case clock.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I have one made in the 20s by Blick London . I'll post pics soon. It used to hang in Welsh Glass Works Newport. I love it.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to say that I only saw the machine for a few minutes but with a little bit of basic research I have managed to get a date window for the clocking in machine. From an Internet search it's clear that the company moved to the address on the clock face in 1951 and there is a service sticker on the unit form the company's Birmingham office from 1962 so that gives a 10 year ish window. Not sure what the service interval would have been, but presume the date of manufacture would be somewhere in this window. The Birmingham service sticker also ties in with the machines former home of the Rolls Royce factory which I would presume would have been at Crewe back then. Going back with folding monies tomorrow to have a really good look at the thing to make sure all is in order before entering negotiations.


----------

